# White and Paraiba angelfish



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

My white angelfish got company today. Rick from Canadian Aqua Farm delivered some Paraiba angelfish. Thank you Rick!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> My white angelfish got company today. Rick from Canadian Aqua Farm delivered some Paraiba angelfish. Thank you Rick!
> View attachment 10932


You are very welcome, thank-you again! Those whites look good too. Are they Platinums?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz on your new addition, Rick has some beautiful angels


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

They are snow white angels. I've been meaning to pick up some Platinum's for a month. 

These fish are my palate and I want to do a lot of selective breeding. That's why I'm assembling different colours. 

By the way the first lot of Paraiba angels that I bought are showing signs of mating behaviour.

I've got two pairs spawning today. 

I moved some fish around and placed a female in a community tank. She started mating with Casanova this evening. He had mated with her before.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

those are very nice


----------

